# Avocado/Soybean Unsaponifiables for Joint Health



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Found this article to be pretty interesting. It's a bit technical and interviews mostly MDs and DOs (except Dr. Sherman Canapp, a very well known veterinary orthopaedic surgeon and rehabilitation specialist) but not too bad. I haven't personally tried Dasequin, which has ASU in it along with glucosamine/chondroitin. Has anybody else?

http://vetsportsmedicine.com/documents/OrthopedicsTodayRoundtable2010.pdf


----------

